# A few of my crew :-)



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Took these pics today while we went for our walk.

Please excuse Darcy wearing pink, hes just showing his femine side! No really, bo has had a growth spurt and so he needed to wear darcys harness and so darcy wore Pixies!



















Billy and Pixie found something nice to roll in! (i only bathed them this morning!)


















Bo having a look too



























Bo doing his impression of a ballerina









TREATS!!









My little Princess....


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so cute.I love alll of them thanks for posting.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are all gorgeous dogs I love Darcy's puppy coat!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like you had a great time at the park. All your babies are so adorable. I hope they didn't get too dirty rolling around after their baths today. Little stinkers - it never fails!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful pups! Looks like they had fun!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Awwww, what sweet little faces. I love the pics of them rolling. I just had to give Pip a bath about 15mins ago because she rolled on a dead frog outside.


----------



## ~*Elizabeth*~ (Jul 12, 2010)

awwww they had a blast!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful pics  
Love the one of them rolling, lol Too cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

oh my cuteness I am in love! They are so so adorable! I love the one with them looking up at you! LOL He's rocking the pink pretty well though!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Rach... beautiful pics of the furbabies..Darcy is "darling" in pink..lol Bo does look like he is starting to grow some.. are his little eyes still doing well? Love Pixie and Billy rolling..lol.. Mine do it too!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol @ darcy's pink harness!!!  still looks cute on him though aahaha. love the ballerina impression, bo ur a natual!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

skwerlylove said:


> Awwww, what sweet little faces. I love the pics of them rolling. I just had to give Pip a bath about 15mins ago because she rolled on a dead frog outside.


Hahaha they really are gross sometimes eh!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

cherper said:


> Beautiful pics
> Love the one of them rolling, lol Too cute!


Love your new siggy x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Great looking crew! That's a huge area--does no one wander off? Tabitha would be
miles away by now! LOL!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I think they are all so precious. Pixie is my favorite one that you have. I think her face is priceless.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Great looking crew! That's a huge area--does no one wander off? Tabitha would be
> miles away by now! LOL!



They never run off. i always take something yummy so they stay close. We has tiny bits of seared steak yesterday. It works a treat!

I love Tabitha!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rache said:


> They never run off. i always take something yummy so they stay close. We has tiny bits of seared steak yesterday. It works a treat!
> 
> I love Tabitha!


I would have stayed around for steak too 
Tabitha says hi :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

PLEASE may I have Pixie???? Soooo cute!
All your chis are adorable, thanks for sharing :ngreet2:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.... They are all so precious, great pics, but you know I have a soft spot for little Pixie, That Face!!!!

Lori


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww looks like they all had a blast!! So cute


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics!! They are just too adorable!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

what a great little gang of furries you have, brilliant pictures.xxxx


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

What a good-looking little crew you have Rache!  Makes me wonder how old Harry will be before I decide one is not enough LOL!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, they're all so cute! looks like they had so much fun, i wish i could get one or two more. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such cute pics! I love them all, but I loveeeee Pixie!  Bo is growing!! He doesn't look far behind Darcy now.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

they are all so cute! you have a beautiful crew. Im jealous ;-)


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I know I'm very lucky to have such gorgeous Doggies!





TLI said:


> Such cute pics! I love them all, but I loveeeee Pixie!  Bo is growing!! He doesn't look far behind Darcy now.


Bo is really growing now, hes catching up! I dont think hes going to be perticulary tiny any more just a bit on the small side. 

Pixie is my little princess bless her xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rache said:


> Bo is really growing now, hes catching up! I dont think hes going to be perticulary tiny any more just a bit on the small side.
> 
> Pixie is my little princess bless her xx


She really is a little beauty. Absolutely perfect! Of course they all are, but there is just something about her. I also adore her coloring. I think the red fawns are so pretty and classic. And that face! It's just melting! :daisy:

I didn't think Bo would be a "tiny" from looking at his pics when he was younger. Small, but not tiny. The tinies just have a "look." Hard to explain, but it's there from early on. Better for you though, because as you and I discussed, it's not an easy job. I think you'll be much more pleased with him being closer to your other pups sizes.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Definatly yes, I hoped he would fill out somewhat once i got him home. He eats like a little trojan and i reckon he has almost doubled his size since i brought him home. He is doing brill on the RAW diet. I feed him 3 times a day and he never leaves any! lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

awwww they are so gorgeous!!  They look like they are having a blast outside. I love the "ballerina" pic! lol He even has his tongue out in concentration! eheheheheh


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look all so cute!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow look at all the fluffy butts they are such dolls


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such cuties all of them!
x


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pictures, I just adore Pixie, my husband loves her little freckles 
I love to watch them rolling around, even after a bath.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww what great pics rache! I havent dared let Teddy off his lead yet lol would be too worried he wouldnt come back!


----------



## wantobeachimum (Jun 18, 2010)

gorgeous bunch


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the pics! What a great time. Your crew looks plain & simple FUN! hehe Bo is definitely growing...what a handsome boy he is.


----------

